# Deputy Fired for Allegedly Going Topless



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Deputy Fired for Allegedly Going Topless
Saturday, June 10, 2006 2:36 AM EDT
The Associated Press

HOT SPRINGS, Ark. (AP) - A sheriff's deputy who is accused of going topless at a campground has been fired and charged with indecent exposure and disorderly conduct.
Dawn Rene Roberson, 38, of Royal, was fired Wednesday after she turned herself in on the misdemeanor charges.

According to incident reports, a marine patrol deputy and a park ranger told a topless Roberson to cover up in separate encounters Sunday.

Later, authorities received a complaint that a woman without a top was in view of children.

One report said a grandmother complained that the topless woman became "loud and disorderly" after she told the woman to cover up. Another camper told authorities the woman became belligerent when confronted.

In both instances, the topless woman said she was a law officer, according to the reports.

The next day, one of the people who complained identified Roberson in a photo of members of the jail staff, officials said.

A July 18 court appearance was set for Roberson. She could face up to a year in jail and a $1,000 fine on the exposure charge and up to 30 days in jail and a $100 fine on the disorderly conduct charge.

This photo provided Friday, June 9, 2006. by the Garland County Sheriff's Office in Hot Springs,...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

She looks like she's had a pretty hard 38 years.


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

Now now that is the "Beasts" mug shot,,,,we all know that mug shots do no one justice,,,,to quote another post in anothe topic,,hehehehe.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

she looks a little upset.....


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

definately looks hard. Bet no alcohol was involved. She looks like she hits the bottle.


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

Heroin, its not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey...she was "topless"....I'll bet their is a trooper/local on this board who is saying: "doable", male and female!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Jesus, she's got some mileage on her


----------



## SPO123 (Dec 31, 2005)

Come on now...she was just taking off her vest and some ass stole her clothes.....


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

She king of looks like skeletor from HE-MAN. Do you think she bites off bottle caps?


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

Do you think she smokes?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think she smokes, what she smkes I'm not sure but from the looks of things it's not just tabbacy.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Mikey, at a "campground" and thin, looks like a perfect match for the personal ad you have attached


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*NOTE TO SELF:*
Background Investigations are very easy to pass in Arkansas...


----------

